# Chuck Norris turned 70 today



## CrimsonWhite

Does this guy look anywhere in the neighborhood of 70?


----------



## xotoxi

CrimsonWhite said:


> Does this guy look anywhere in the neighborhood of 70?


 
I want to see his birth certificate to prove his age.

I think he is lying to gain a senior citizens discount when he goes to early bird special


----------



## slackjawed

just a little know fact;
The only thing Chuck Norris is afraid of is





















midgets.


----------



## CrimsonWhite

xotoxi said:


> CrimsonWhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this guy look anywhere in the neighborhood of 70?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks like a little white box with a red "X" to me.
Click to expand...


Picture loads for me.


----------



## boedicca

This is a good place to commemorate Chuck Norris Facts

_Chuck Norris is the only human being to display the Heisenberg uncertainty principle &#8211; you can never know both exactly where and how quickly he will roundhouse-kick you in the face._


Happy Birthday Chuck!


----------



## Article 15

They once tried to make Chuck Norris toilet paper but it wouldn't take shit from anybody.


----------



## JW Frogen

A can of whoop ass a day keeps the doctor away.

Because the Doc is too busy with your aftermath.


----------



## elvis

chuck norris clogs the toilet when he pees.


----------



## AquaAthena

CrimsonWhite said:


> Does this guy look anywhere in the neighborhood of 70?



Does any celebrity look their age these days???  

He's a great and vibrant guy. Going strong. Great attitude.


----------



## 007

CrimsonWhite said:


> Does this guy look anywhere in the neighborhood of 70?



Aside from the rug and the porcelain caps, yeah, he looks great.

He's Huckabee's best friend...


----------



## uscitizen

Recall Chuckie being big on McCain?

I never heard what he thought of Palin though.


----------



## shloymo

ok im trying to grasp the significance of usc's statrement up there..


----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## Luissa

CrimsonWhite said:


> Does this guy look anywhere in the neighborhood of 70?



HE looks good in person too! 
I walked right by him once when he was shooting a movie here.


----------



## JW Frogen

If that is your real ass Ms. Luissa and Chuck did not attempt to karate stick it then I suspect he is gay.


----------



## Xenophon

Chuck Norris was the orginal sculptor of Mount Rushmore. He completed the entire project using only a bottle opener and a drywall trowel.


----------



## Luissa

When J. Robert Oppenheimer said "I am become death, the destroyer Of worlds". He was not referring to the atomic bomb, he was referring to the Chuck Norris halloween costume he was wearing.


----------



## Gatekeeper

elvis said:


> chuck norris clogs the toilet when he pees.



Yes and I did too once when pee'in, it took 4 EMT's to  try and free me from the grasp of the 'fast flush' unit that I have. The only one that was successful was the female EMT who used her Tazer, shooting me in the 'Brazil Nuts'.

Happy Birthday Chuck, and hope you look as good as Jack Lalane when your in your 90's.


----------

